# Smart Telecom: Television package



## noel 2006 (20 Apr 2010)

Smart offer a basic television package (in some areas) for  less than NTL.  Has anyone used the Smart televison package?


----------



## 99charlie (21 Apr 2010)

Hi Noel, 
I'm with Smart for internet & telephone. 
Service has been good up to recently but noticed a drop-off in internet connection reliability and a download cap was also brought in. 
Haven't used Smartvision television package but the following support Forum might give you an idea  [broken link removed]

Regards, 
Charlie


----------



## noel 2006 (22 Apr 2010)

Charlie,
Thanks for response.  Noel.


----------

